# LL corvette



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

is this a set only car??its the M chassis as you can see by the pic...
















what would be a fair price?i paid $16 and thought it a bit steep as he wouldnt go two for $25


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*rokar*

ok wait a minute upon further inspection its a rokar,cool!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heres a side by side showing the subtle differences between the LL on the left and the original rokar on the right.nifty.the rokar screams,too!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

ya know, there is another LL chassis thats considered a Rokar....and I have several like these :


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That is a Lifelike body which came in twinpack 9716 (with a blue Corvette) and as a single #9765. It originally came on an M chassis. All Rokar bodies say "Rokar" somewhere on their deco.

A fair price would be $10 used and upwards of $18 (low end) to $25 (high end) new as an M chassis can run $15 by itself.

I've been told that the chassis with the metal plates under the magnets are great racing chassis and sought after by LL racers. These were found under Rokar and very early Lifelike releases.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the replies!joe,there is another vette to match it but its black was there a twin like that or am i looking at set cars maybe?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*vettes*

hello there are 8 lifelike corvettes total i have 6 of them.
solid red theres a white with red strips/ theres a red white blue # 12/ red and black # 2 on it says rokar on roof /yellow silver black # 5 on ityellow and black says rokar on roof # 11/ yellow and blue has rokar on hood # 5 thats 7 of them im only missing the solid blue 1 hoped this helped out


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the #12 that Honda27 mentioned...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

honda27 said:


> hello there are 8 lifelike corvettes total i have 6 of them.
> solid red theres a white with red strips/ theres a red white blue # 12/ red and black # 2 on it says rokar on roof /yellow silver black # 5 on ityellow and black says rokar on roof # 11/ yellow and blue has rokar on hood # 5 thats 7 of them im only missing the solid blue 1 hoped this helped out


 
There's a new yellow #1 with red stripe too.

I have a bunch of the solid blue body if you need any.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks for the replies!joe,there is another vette to match it but its black was there a twin like that or am i looking at set cars maybe?


The black Corvette is a set only car.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i shoulda bought that one instead!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rolls said:


> Here's the #12 that Honda27 mentioned...


 That #12 is an Amrac. The sequence of manufacturers went Amrac, sold to Rokar, which was then sold to Lifelike. The mounting system was/is the same across these three brands. So when you want to know how many Corvettes Lifelike produced, you have to specify whether you want to know about just Lifelike, or all three brands.

You might also include Darda in the Lifelike family tree. If you do, there were three Darda Corvettes - #2, #3 and #8.

Amrac had one Corvette (pictured by Rolls) with two variations - one with Diehard on the hood, the other without. It was also lighted and non-lighted.

Rokar had three basic Corvettes - some with slight deco differences, lighted or not, and on different chassis:

Corvette #5 - yellow/blue
Corvette #11 - yellow/black
Corvette #2 - red

Lifelike has:

Corvette #5 - yellow/black (Victory Lane and Fast Tracker)
Corvette #1 (2009 release)
Corvette Street Car - red
Corvette Street Car - silver
Corvette Street Car - blue

I have never seen a black Corvette from any of the above manufacturers.

There are two excellent guides out there for those really interested in the brands other than Aurora, Tyco, and Tomy. One is by Chris Lukasiewicz covering 10 different brands and another by Alan Strang which covers an unbelievable number of brands. Chris' guide has photos of the cars while Alan's is simply a giant checklist of everything he has been able to determine was ever produced.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Joe (Grandcheapskate), thanks for the history lesson, I learned alot more than I knew before, as didn't know the full family tree from Amrac to LL- Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I have never seen a black Corvette from any of the above manufacturers.


I'm pretty sure I have a black LL one at home - same as the red only in gloss black - I'll check tonight


----------



## tiker (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the red corvette in the set.. if anyone's interested..

edit: and the silver one I found in my collection.

Picked this up on ebay a few years back.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

tiker said:


> Here's the red corvette in the set.. if anyone's interested.
> 
> Picked this up on ebay a few years back.


thats the same one i have i will go back to see if the black ones still at the HS on friday


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thats the same one i have i will go back to see if the black ones still at the HS on friday


 I'd be real interested to know if there is a black one. I just don't remember one and I don't see one in my inventory list.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'd be real interested to know if there is a black one. I just don't remember one and I don't see one in my inventory list.
> 
> Joe


i.ll check it out saturday and buy it if its still there.the body was identical just in black,not red.could be a canadian release???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey joe!heres the black one it was still there so now i have a red and black one both on rokar M chassis


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dang! Another LL car popping up from nowhere.

Actually, in checking through Alan's book, I now see the black Corvette listed in a Canada only set #9525 from 2004. And from looking at your location, it makes sense you might find some.

I sent you an e-mail.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh oh , I see a deal in the making!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey joe sent ya one too:wave:and you have a pm!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, I got lucky and picked up a pair of those Corvettes loose at a yard sale a few weeks ago.










Also, the chassis pics in this thread have me thinking about a couple of NASCAR LLs I found recently... gonna post a new thread so as not to jack this one.

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

corvette sold!thanks doc!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Chassis History*

Quick note, prior to AMRAC the chassis were Cox. Short lived, 3 body styles, Porsche, Manta Can-Am and a Datsun, same as the first AMRAC releases.
Here's a shot of the chassis.

-Paul


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How do you like these 2?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

are those amracs or cox?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> Quick note, prior to AMRAC the chassis were Cox. Short lived, 3 body styles, Porsche, Manta Can-Am and a Datsun, same as the first AMRAC releases.
> Here's a shot of the chassis.
> 
> -Paul


hey paul didnt get that pic...could you repost it?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> are those amracs or cox?


Tyco :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tyco :thumbsup:


yep those white boots made me think so too,but ya never know...


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I have both the red and black LL bodies, as well as the set box & instructions. I pulled the chassis from the black one for a custom, and the red one was about to suffer the same fate (vettes just aint my thing). I'd be happy to part with the bodies and box, as I'm sure there are vette lovers out there - me I'm a volkswagen fan...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Checking through my LL's I noticed I have 2 different silver vettes. One is much darker almost a gunmetal color while the other is very bright and lighter. The gunmetal version was bought separate the lighter one came in the LL Freeway Showdown set.

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gomanvongo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have both the red and black LL bodies, as well as the set box & instructions. I pulled the chassis from the black one for a custom, and the red one was about to suffer the same fate (vettes just aint my thing). I'd be happy to part with the bodies and box, as I'm sure there are vette lovers out there - me I'm a volkswagen fan...


you have a pm


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Checking through my LL's I noticed I have 2 different silver vettes. One is much darker almost a gunmetal color while the other is very bright and lighter. The gunmetal version was bought separate the lighter one came in the LL Freeway Showdown set.
> 
> -Paul


 Oh no!!! Not another variation. I think I'm going to cry.

Joe


----------

